# Ipad - Signets de Safari



## BIROC (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un IMAC (OS.X.10.6.8) un IPAD et un Iphone tous deux IOS 6.0. Les synchronisations depuis Itunes ne ramènent pas les signets de Safari. Faut-il obligatoirement passer par Icloud et donc par la migration de Snow Léopard vers Lion Mountain (dont j'ai lu par ailleurs beaucoup de critiques négatives) ou y a-t'il un autre moyen ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2012)

BIROC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un IMAC (OS.X.10.6.8) un IPAD et un Iphone tous deux IOS 6.0. Les synchronisations depuis Itunes ne ramènent pas les signets de Safari. Faut-il obligatoirement passer par Icloud et donc par la migration de Snow Léopard vers Lion Mountain (dont j'ai lu par ailleurs beaucoup de critiques négatives) ou y a-t'il un autre moyen ?
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour,
iCloud c'est donné pour minimum IOS5 + Lion 10.7.(2 ou 5 ?) mais avec des limitations.
Et IOS6 + Moutain Lion 10.8.2


----------



## BIROC (11 Octobre 2012)

Je repose ma question : peut-on récupérer les signets de SAFARI su Ipad ou Iphone sans passer par icloud ?
Si oui comment ?


----------



## pbas400 (13 Octobre 2012)

hi

sous IOS 6.0, j'ai eu aussi le même soucis de synchro avec mon Iphone en passant par Itunes.

bien recocher les paramètres pour la synchro des signets de Safari ...mais même bien coché...j'ai du retenter 2/3 fois la manip

il y a surement un leger bug ... mais ça passe !   en insistant (bizarre quand même)


----------



## BIROC (14 Octobre 2012)

pbas400 a dit:


> hi
> 
> sous IOS 6.0, j'ai eu aussi le même soucis de synchro avec mon Iphone en passant par Itunes.
> 
> ...



En fait dans l'onglet d'Itunes, et dans la case AUTRES, il n'y a rien à cocher. Il est simplement écrit : "Vos signets sont synchronisées en modeOTA (???) sur votre Iphone depuis Icloud. Ces réglages de synchronisation en mode OTA peuvent être modifiés sur votre Iphone (re ?????)


----------



## pbas400 (14 Octobre 2012)

je synchronise SANS passer par le nuage...
mais avec un joli cordon connecté entre iphone et macbook
et depuis IOS 6 la maj des signets Safari pose souvent des soucis.

pas grave...j ai depuis completement abondonné Safari sur l Iphone...pour utiliser Chrome qui synchronise autoimatiquement les signets avec les signets Chrome du macbook via le nuage de Google


----------

